# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  5 Day 3D printing and additive manufacturing masterclass

## Ericonrad

Hi, 

My name is Eric Conrad and I am from London. I have been involved in 3D printing and additive manufacturing industry for a while now. Its a pretty new concept for the general public, therefore we host training and conferences to educate and showcase this amazing technology. At present we are conducting a '5 Day 3D printing and additive manufacturing masterclass in Dubai, UAE' in the month of December. Please contact me if you would be interested to attend this workshop.

----------


## gangwdk

If there is any seminar in delhi,India

----------


## ekselsior

I really want to follow your class. I hope you will open a branch in Indonesia. As you know, There's many people who are interested in studying 3D Printing.

----------


## hdmitry

Great idea. I would like to have this in my city.

----------


## endurancelasers

It' great idea!

----------


## LeroyBowman

LOL! 3D-printing event) Funny!)

----------


## wilfred@24

This is really great. I would like to see this seminar in CANADA.

----------

